# TAGS SHAZAM DÉTRUITS PAR ERREUR !



## edouard (24 Août 2010)

BONJOUR A TOUS !
Je ne trouve personne pour me répondre donc j'espère que de bouche à oreille, un vrai expert de SHAZAM, cette petite merveille pour mélomanes, va pouvoir me répondre par OUI ou NON : voilà, il y a un mois, mon père me parle d'une nouvelle version SHAZAM à télécharger sur mon iphone, un peu plus efficace que l'ancienne. Je télécharge donc cette nouvelle version : me voilà avec deux icones SHAZAM sur mon écran iphone. Et là, ni une ni deux, l'idiot que je suis supprime l'ancien, sans réagir au message "toutes les modifs seront perdues"... il m'aurait dit "tous VOS TAGS seront détruits", j'aurais capté ! J'ai du naivement croire qu'ils me suivraient sur mon compte.... Et voilà, un mois de vacances d'une vingtaine de tags de la mort captés partout au fil des voitures, grandes surfaces, radios, particuliers.. perdu !!!.
OUI ou NON mes tags de cet été sont ils en trace quelque part , en historique ? Comment  retrouver mes titres et artistes ?...
MERCI !


----------

